# Walks



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

Any good dog walks around Rotherham or South Yorkshire area? Preferably with somewhere to paddle (won't swim). Prefer a longer walk with somewhere to stop for a picnic. 



Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Peak district is not too far away, Ladybower Reservoir is nice to walk round and in places you could paddle in it. Same goes for Derwent Reservoir but with the added bonus of a small museum dedicated to The Dambusters who practiced using the dam


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

muzzer said:


> Peak district is not too far away, Ladybower Reservoir is nice to walk round and in places you could paddle in it. Same goes for Derwent Reservoir but with the added bonus of a small museum dedicated to The Dambusters who practiced using the dam


Brilliant thanks Muzzer. Need somewhere to kill a good few hours. Will look at them now

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

You're welcome, some nice grassy banks to sit on for picnic too :thumb:


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

muzzer said:


> You're welcome, some nice grassy banks to sit on for picnic too :thumb:


Thank you for the suggestions Muzzer. We went to Ladybower and had a good 2 1/2 hour walk

















Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------

